
California's New Employment Laws for 2016 - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/californias-new-employment-laws-for-2016
======
iokevins
LEAVES OF ABSENCE

1\. School Activities Leave (SB 579): employees have more flexibility to take
time off for school or child care related activities

2\. National Guard Leave and Protections (AB 583): affects members of the
National Guard, of other states, ordered to leave California private
employment

DISCRIMINATION AND RETALIATION PROTECTIONS

1\. Gender Wage Equality SB 358 (Fair Pay Act): Self explanatory

2\. Whistleblower and Anti-Retaliation Protections (AB 1509): extends
provisions preventing retaliation against whistleblowing

3\. Reasonable Accommodation and Retaliation (AB 987): prohibits retaliation
or discriminating against employees requesting accommodation for disability or
religious beliefs

4\. State Contracts (SB 703): state agencies cannot enter into contracts above
$100,000 with contractors who discriminate in benefits based on an employee’s
gender identity

WAGE AND HOUR

1\. Piece-Rate Employees (AB 1513): new rules for employers with piece-rate
employees

2\. Wage Garnishment Restrictions (SB 501): reduces prohibited weekly
disposable earning amounts garnished pursuant to a withholding order

HIRING

1\. Unlawful Use of E-Verify (AB 622): employers cannot improperly use
E-Verify systems

2\. Grocery Workers (AB 359): when stores change hands, new owners must hire
eligible first employer's workers for a 90-day transition period

WORKERS’ COMPENSATION (SB 623): cannot exclude injured workers from benefits
based on citizenship or immigration status.

